# Aging rockers



## High/Deaf

No, not this.










The recent spat involving Mick and Keef (plus the new thread on Percy) got me thinking: of all of our 60s/70s heroes, who has aged the best? Worst?






































I gotta say, overall Pagey looks pretty good. But he has that unfair advantage: the deal with the devil.


----------



## leftysg

The morning sun when it's in your face really shows your age. I think Rod "wears it well"!

[video]


----------



## marcos

I find Clapton ages well considering all that has gone on in his life.
Good genes i guess.


----------



## jb welder

Off the top of my head, Daltrey and Frampton always strike me as guys who have aged well (although Frampton at 67 is a bit younger than some of the others mentioned)


----------



## Scottone

I think that Geddy has aged well. He actually looks better now than he did as a younger man.


----------



## Robert1950

Keef is a photographer's dream,... depending on your POV of course


----------



## High/Deaf

Yea, his hands alone are more interesting than most octogenarian's faces.










And as the American version of the Stones, these guys are only a decade or so behind,


----------



## jb welder

Why do you guys keep posting those pics of Keith as a young man?


----------



## Diablo

Daltrey, most likely.


----------



## Diablo

High/Deaf said:


> No, not this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recent spat involving Mick and Keef (plus the new thread on Percy) got me thinking: of all of our 60s/70s heroes, who has aged the best? Worst?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178569
> 
> 
> View attachment 178577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say, overall Pagey looks pretty good. But he has that unfair advantage: the deal with the devil.


Page is the only one that couldnt drop right into the next Pirates of the Carribbean movie as a ghoul.


----------



## Guest

Diablo said:


> Pirates of the Carribbean movie as a ghoul


Iggy Pop too.


----------



## Budda

All the rockers are aging, some of them happen to be famous .

My body reminds me after every show that I need to eat better and work out...


----------



## cboutilier

Budda said:


> All the rockers are aging, some of them happen to be famous .
> 
> My body reminds me after every show that I need to eat better and work out...


Yep. I brought my big amp out for the first time in a while last weekend.


----------



## High/Deaf

Budda said:


> All the rockers are aging, some of them happen to be famous .
> 
> My body reminds me after every show that I need to eat better and work out...


I have to admit, although I'm probably 15 years younger, I wish I could jump around like some of these guys still do. My back and knees hurt just watching what they do. Keep at 'er, Justin, and you too will remain a young (if a bit haggered) man!


----------



## Budda

High/Deaf said:


> I have to admit, although I'm probably 15 years younger, I wish I could jump around like some of these guys still do. My back and knees hurt just watching what they do. Keep at 'er, Justin, and you too will remain a young (if a bit haggered) man!


Eating salad wraps in the studio may help. Fortunately they are cheap, easy and tasty haha.


----------



## butterknucket

Paul Rogers seems to have aged well.


----------



## Robert1950

The original piano rocker


----------



## SaucyJack

Sir Paul looks good.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## High/Deaf

He was fine ----- until he picked up that damn electric guitar. Heresy!


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Iggy Pop too.


Some of these guys should have been used as White Walkers on _Game of Thrones_.


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> Some of these guys should have been used as White Walkers on _Game of Thrones_.


It's not too late.

Winter Is Coming!


----------



## SWLABR

Billy Idol is younger than the guys from the Stones, Zepp, Beatles, but he looks pretty good for 62.


----------



## Diablo

Keith looks like (insert famous good looking guy here) compared to Steve Howe.


----------



## jb welder

My word. Does he refer to his guitar as 'my precious'? 


Diablo said:


> Keith looks like (insert famous good looking guy here) compared to Steve Howe.


----------



## sorbz62

Thismade me laugh out loud!


----------



## Guest

Some of the older that look better may have had plastic surgery. I don't think you get to be 70 without some neck waddle...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## LanceT

Robert1950 said:


>


Devilishly handsome.


----------



## Diablo

LanceT said:


> Devilishly handsome.


who is he?


----------



## Diablo

jb welder said:


> My word. Does he refer to his guitar as 'my precious'?


reminds me of Crypt Keeper


----------



## Guest

Diablo said:


> who is he?


Charlie Watts


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> Charlie Watts


thanks. I had a hunch, but wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


>


Fleetwood Mac?


----------



## jb welder

Nope. Rolling Rats.


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> who is he?


he was in the Beatles but was either replaced by Paul or Ringo


----------



## Lincoln

jb welder said:


>


Abba???


----------



## jb welder

Bill Wyman, Bob Geldof


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> Bill Wyman, Bob Geldof


Yea, but who are the two guys?


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> Keith looks like (insert famous good looking guy here) compared to Steve Howe.


I love Steve, absolutely one of my favorite players. But it really looks like he needs to add a few PSI.


----------



## Dorian2

Not as old as some of the others....but....


----------



## allthumbs56




----------



## Guest

70


----------



## Guest

Ritchie Blackmore 73


----------



## cdntac

laristotle said:


> 70



Just got back from a week in Texas with him while he recorded a new album. Say what you want about him, but damn, can he ever play.


----------



## Guest

cdntac said:


> Just got back from a week in Texas with him while he recorded a new album.


Did you surreptitiously record any that you can share with us?


----------



## cdntac

laristotle said:


> Did you surreptitiously record any that you can share with us?


I recorded some for him on my phone. I'm not sure if it'll be posted on his FB page or not. Most was done using a '59 LP and a '68 Byrdland.


----------



## Lincoln

cdntac said:


> Just got back from a week in Texas with him while he recorded a new album. Say what you want about him, but damn, can he ever play.


Good to know that all those years of having cat scratch fever haven't taken a toll on him.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Ritchie Blackmore 73


what's sad about this isn't that he's getting old. it's that he's probably playing fucking greensleeves or some shit from medieval times when that pic was taken.



Robert1950 said:


>


paul doesn't count because that's not paul. it's a cyborg


----------



## Robert1950

cheezyridr said:


> Paul doesn't count because that's not Paul. it's a cyborg


I thought Paul was dead and they replaced him with a doppelganger? Or was it the first successful clone? Besides I thought cyborgs didn't age, unless they have living tissue over a metal endoskeleton that has been genetically engineered to age.


----------



## cheezyridr

Robert1950 said:


> I thought Paul was dead and they replaced him with a doppelganger? Or was it the first successful clone? Besides I thought cyborgs didn't age, unless they have living tissue over a metal endoskeleton that has been genetically engineered to age.


see how tricky they are?


----------



## High/Deaf

Getting menacing in his old age. Must be mad about Pono being a gono.


----------



## Doug B

Nope, nothin like that. He´s about to yell at those kids on his lawn.




High/Deaf said:


> Getting menacing in his old age. Must be mad about Pono being a gono.


----------



## zontar

Some re-done songs about musicians getting older




Sadly tom Petty, who is mentioned, is no longer with us


----------



## butterknucket

This year's inductees into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bolero

Sammy Hagar is a fucking cool dude


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


>





bolero said:


> Sammy Hagar is a fucking cool dude


You KNOW Bill is wondering “Did I have sexual relations with THAT woman?!?”


----------



## Eyeban Ezz

A lot of people say Bill Clinton is terminally ill.

I think Roger Waters looks better now than when he was 30. He literally looks like he can punch the shit out of you and then fuck your wife.


----------



## PHJim

Zed Zed Top have not appeared in this thread yet, and I haven't found a photo host since Photobucket started charging.
Not really a rocker, but I saw Buffy St. Marie last year and she's still dancing around the stage and looking might fine for 77.


----------



## Robert1950

You can never have too many Keef pix in this thread...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

GET THE HELL OFF MY LAWN !!!!



High/Deaf said:


> Getting menacing in his old age. Must be mad about Pono being a gono.


----------



## Percy

Robert1950 said:


> Keef is a photographer's dream,... depending on your POV of course


I see a Tele neck[and head stock] on both his cheeks!

Cheeky English boy that he is!


----------



## Diablo

Sting was at the capitals/ Vegas game...I wish I looked that good when I was 30.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


>


Ah, yes, King Theoden of Rohan.


----------



## cboutilier

zontar said:


> Ah, yes, King Theoden of Rohan.


I just spit my coffee out at that


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Ah, yes, King Theoden of Rohan.


LOL

Most kings probably didn't sleep with as many wenches, commoners and surfs.

If Zep was a wedding band, imagine how many new brides would have been demanding jus primae noctis? Hell, at some point in time Hef probably wished he were Percy.


----------



## Frenchy99

When I saw the title of the thread I thought : How cool !!!

Then realised that I have no pictures of myself since_ I'm always the one taking the pictures !!! 

Weird that none of the members are here..._


----------



## Diablo

I just finished watching the A&E documentary on the end of David Cassidy. It was so uncomfortable.


----------

